# عرووووووووض بالجمله



## غريبه هالدنيا (19 يناير 2011)

​​
بس الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​آخر تحديث بتاريخ يوم الإثنين السادسة صباحا​​العرض الأول: (مباشر)​ارض بجوار فندق الموفنبيك بالمدينة المنورة​المساحة 1020 متر​تصريح بناء 18 دور​السوم 280 مليون​البيع 300 مليون​​العرض الثاني: (مباشر)​للبيع عطور فرنسية الكمية سبعة الاف عبوة​النوع ديريك​السعر لدى القزاز بـ 80 ريال​البيع لدينا بـ 10 ريال فقط​اقل كمية الف عبوة​الموقع الرياض​​العرض الثالث: (مباشر)​للبيع طائرتين بوينج 747 ركاب​بحالة جيدة وجاهزة للاستعمال والطيران​باقي فيها 5000 ساعة طيران قابل للتجديد والصيانة​السعر 6 مليون دولار للطائرتين​​العرض الرابع: (مباشر)​يوجد لدينا كابلات كهربائية جديدة لم تستخدم ببكراتها​الكمية 3200 طن الصناعة الماني​مع امكانية تصديرها لدول الجوار​سعر البورصة 9300 دولار للطن البيع لدينا فقط 16 الف ريال للطن​يعني البيع بنصف السعر​تنفع للمشاريع القائمة والخدمية​قوتها بين 400 فولت الى 56 فولت​الموقع السعودية​​العرض الخامس​يوجد لدينا سكر برازيلي 100 الف طن​عدد 2 مليون كيس​الحجم 50 كيلو​النوع ناعم​الموقع جدة​البيع جملة​السعر 140 ريال للكيس الواحد​​العرض السادس: (مباشر مع المشتري)​تم ايقاف العرض مؤقتا لمدة اسبوع​​العرض السابع: ​ابراج بمكة المساحة 9000 متر مربع​مسطحات البناء 100 الف متر​عدد الغرف 1780 غرفة​المواقف 170 موقف​عدد المصاعد 21 مصعد​العمر سنتين وتصريح الحجاج 8500 حاج​مؤجر بعقد سنوي قابل للتجديد ب 70 مليون ريال سنويا​المطلوب 800 مليون ريال​​العرض الثامن: ​للبيع أرض على طريق مكة /الهدا الطايف مباشره​بجوار محطة العيدروس بمنطقة الكر باالقرب ممن مشروع التلفريك​المساحة 21155ألف الواجهة على الطريق العام 170 م​وطريق فرعي 250م بعد المحطه​صك شرعي مطلوب 17 مليون​​العرض التاسع: (مباشر)​تم ايقاف العرض بناء على الشركة المالكة​​العرض العاشر: ​اراضي بمكة المساحة 1000 متر بصك شرعي​بمخطط المنتزة​البيع بـ 185 الف ريال​​العرض الحادي عشر: (مباشر)​للبيع كمية من الملابس الماركات​العدد 12 الف قطعة​سعر القطعة 5 ريال الماركة قاب​نبيع كحد ادنى 1000 قطعة​الموقع الخرج​النوع ملابس نسائية وبناتي واطفال​​العرض الثاني عشر: (مباشر)​للبيع كمية عسل سمر 300 كيلو​انتاج الشهر الحالي الموقع الطايف​العسل على الكشف المخبري​صافي بدون شمع سعر الكيلو 230 ريال​​العرض الثالث عشر: ​تم ايقاف العرض للتحقق من المصداقية​​العرض الرابع عشر: ​للبيع اثاث مستعمل​12 تلفزيون 14 بوصة كوري اومنيا​5 بوتجاز 4 عيون​5 ثلاجات كوري​غسالتين​عدد 40 كنب ماليزي منها 9 قطع 3 نفر​طقم جلسة حديد تفصيل راقي​وبعض الخردوات المنوعة​المطلوب 3500 ريال​​العرض الخامس عشر: ​ارض بالعزيزية بالخبر مساحتها 762 الف متر مربع​بجوار مستشفى التخصصي وكليات البنات ومخطط الخزامى والنورس​على بحيرة العزيزية​مطلوب في المتر 340 ريال​​العرض السادس عشر: ​للبيع باآجل فندق مطل على الحرم بالمدينة​المطلوب 480 مليون​طريقة الدفع​30 % مقدم مع كتابة العقد​يتم معها الافراغ​الدفعة الاولى 30 % بالسنة الاولى​الدفعة الثانية 40 % بالسنة الثانية​مطلوب شيكات وكفيل غارم معروف ومحامي​​العرض السابع عشر: ​انتهى العرض​​العرض الثامن عشر: ​يتوفر لدينا كمية نحاس 5000 طن سبائك​نسبة النقاوة 100% على كشف الخبير​يوجد لدينا عينة يطلع عليها المشتري قبل الذهاب للبائع​يوقع لنا شيكات الدلالة وبعدها نذهب بة الى المشتري​كما يمكن فحص الكميات​البيع فقط 32 الف ريال للطن​​العرض االتاسع عشر: ​للبيع ارض خام شرق الخط السريع بجدة​بجوار سكن دلة​بصك شرعي المساحة 485 الف​سوم المتر من شركة بن لادن 400 ريال​المطلوب 450للمتر ريال​​العرض الحادي والعشرون: ​كمباوند ٦٦ الف متر مؤجر سكن​عمال بـ ٨ مليون ونص​عقد واحد ١٠ سنوات مضة سنة البيع​كاش ٨٧ مليون ويختلف بالاجل​​العرض الثاني والعشرون: ​​ارض بالمدينة المنورة على اربعة شوارع​منها طريق المدينة العام ومنها شارع حمزة بن عبدالمطلب​المساحة 10680متر​مطلوب بالمتر 3500​​العرض الثالث والعشرون: ​ارض بالدمام الصناعية الثانية​عليها تصريح مصنع المنيوم الوحيد من نوعة​مساحة 10200 متر على شارعين​عليها قرض نازل بقيمة 4 مليون و700 الف لم يستلم​للتنازل ب مليونين ريال​​العرض الرابع والعشرون: ​تم ايقاف العرض للتاكد من مصداقيتة​​العرض الخامس والعشرون: ​اسهم جبل عمر تحت يدي عدد مليون واربعمائة الف وتسعة وثمانون سهم​مطلوب مشتري مباشر او وكيل او وسيط مباشر فقط​البيع 13 ريال للبائع و2 ريال للوسطاء​جميع الاثباتات موجودة​الاسهم عبارة عن صك تم شراءة من وزارة المالية​الافراغ فوري​​العرض السادس والعشرون:مباشر ​​بعد الاطلاع على الارض على الطبيعة تبين انها غير صالحة للبيع لوجود نواقص عدة​​العرض السابع والعشرون: ​​ارض على البحر في ابحر تبعد عن درة العروس حوالي 500 متر​مساحتها 7 مليون متر مربع​عرض الواجهه البحرية3500 متر​مطلوب 130 ريال للمتر​العرض شبة مباشر وسيط واحد مع المالك مباشرة​​العرض الثامن والعشرون: ​​فندق بالمدينة خلف فندق طيبة مساحة 2294 متر​عدد الادوار 20 دور عدد الغرف 550 غرفة​عدد المحلات 150 محل​الدخل 10% مؤجر بـ 70 مليون​السوم 700 مليون​​العرض التاسع والعشرون: ​​تم ايقاف المشروع​​العرض الثلاثون: ​​ارض بضاحية الدمام التاسع الخامس عشر​مساحة 875 م شارع 24 غربي وساحة شرقية​مطلوب 520 الف​​العرض الحادي والثلاثون: ​للبيع سقالات حديد عماير وابراج جديدة​الكمية 4500 طن​البيع بالطن​قيمة الطن 2500 ريال​المفصلات انجليزي والمواصير سعودي​​العرض الثاني والثلاثون: ​للبيع محطة محروقات مساحتها 39 الف​على طريق ينبع تبوك​مؤجرة بمبلغ 600 الف ريال سنوي​المطلوب 5,5 خمسة مليون ونصف فقط​​العرض الثالث والثلاثون: ​فندق جديد بجدة لم يبدا عمله​يقع على الكورنيش الحمراء​9 طوابق المساحة الإجمالية 3600م​السعر المطلوب 140 مليون​​العرض الرابع والثلاثون: ​للبيع عدد 10 الاف تلفزيون ال سي دي​شاشة 32 بوصة​صيني ضمان سنة​القيمة الف ريال للتلفاز الواحد قابلة للتفاوض​​العرض الخامس والثلاثون: ​​تم الايجار​​العرض السادس والثلاثون: ​​تم البيع ولله الحمد​​العرض السابع والثلاثون: مباشر ​​مخطط بمكة 91 قطعة بمكة​جنوب غرب الحسينية​المساحة الاجمالية 50 الف​البيع 273 الف ريال بالكامل​لايوجد بيع بالقطع او بالتفريد ابدا​المخطط بوثيقة وليس بصك​​العرض الثامن والثلاثون: ​​للبيع شركة سيارات ليموزين​عدد 50 سيارة​تصريح جديد حتى 1434هـ​السيارات موديل 2007 الى 2010​نوع هيونداي وكيا​الدخل الشهري 140 الف ريال​المطلوب مليون وخمسمائة الف ريال​الموقع جدة​​العرض التاسع والثلاثون: ​​وقفنا الاوامر ماوراها الا الخساير​​العرض الاربعون: ​​للبيع حديد سكراب قريد ون بجدة​الكمية سبعة الاف طن​البيع بالوزن​الطن بـ 750 ريال​700 للبائع و50 للسعاة​​العرض الحادي والاربعون: ​​للبيع مزرعة بالقرب من مزرعة الخالدية​المساحة ثلاثة مليون وثمانمائة الف متر​مجهزة بالكامل بها رشاشات ومعدات وقريبة من الخدمات​مطلوب بالمتر ريالين​عليها بنك 700 الف​​العرض الثاني والاربعون: ​ارض على طريق الملك فهد بطول 32ونصف متر​على ثلاث شوارع​10 جنوبي​20 غربي​مساحتها 1780م​تبعد عن المركز المالي 40م​​العرض الثالث والاربعون: ​تملك شقتك بمدينة جدة​تملك 4 غرف + 3 دورة مياه + مطبخ + صالة​بمخطط بن لادن مقابل جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز​بسعر 214 ألف ريال (الشقة الخلفية)​240 ألف ريال (الشقة الأمامية)​​​*ملاحظة هامة:​انا مسوقه لهذه العروض​وعمولتي على المشتري​للاستفسار عن أي عرض ارسال رساله​بالخاص او على جوال فقط​برقم العرض والاستفسار​0501964112​ارجو الجديه​ام نواف​​​​​


----------



## غريبه هالدنيا (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: عرووووووووض بالجمله*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله
[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: عرووووووووض بالجمله*

مووفقين ياارب


----------



## شموخي (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: عرووووووووض بالجمله*

العرض الحادي عشر: (مباشر)
للبيع كمية من الملابس الماركات
العدد 12 الف قطعة
سعر القطعة 5 ريال الماركة قاب
نبيع كحد ادنى 1000 قطعة
الموقع الخرج
النوع ملابس نسائية وبناتي واطفال


ممكن صور للملابس الماركات ​


----------

